# Looking for affordable Rod recommendation for Hatteras fishing



## SurfNbait (Mar 17, 2015)

Guys,

Great forum and I have been reading and reading. I think for my budget and first conventional surf reel I am going to go with the Penn Squall 15. I am looking to get a rod to match to the reel. I really like the looks of the CPS rods the how they cast but its just not in my budget this spring. I searched and looked at a lot of old post and am overwhelmed. I think from the surf I need to be tossing 8oz plus bait. What is a rod that will be a great caster with out breaking the bank. 

I have looked at the MOJO, TICA, and a few others. I would say the budget is Max $250. 

William


----------



## yerbyray (May 18, 2010)

What are you fishing for? That will help narrow the field. I have for a general purpose rod a Tica UEHA series and a Tsunami Trophy series that do just fine and I think they are less than a hundred each. For your budget you will be able to find a good used rod on the forum here.


----------



## SurfNbait (Mar 17, 2015)

Drum and big fish in the surf. I have a few spinners for small fish. Would like something that loads well and controlled.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

SurfNbait said:


> Guys,
> 
> Great forum and I have been reading and reading. I think for my budget and first conventional surf reel I am going to go with the Penn Squall 15. I am looking to get a rod to match to the reel. I really like the looks of the CPS rods the how they cast but its just not in my budget this spring. I searched and looked at a lot of old post and am overwhelmed. I think from the surf I need to be tossing 8oz plus bait. What is a rod that will be a great caster with out breaking the bank.
> 
> ...


Why do you think you need to toss 8 and bait?


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Look in the marketplace here for a used or find a tackle shop/ rod builder and see what you can get in a custom build.


----------



## Benji (Nov 19, 2014)

Mastrbaitr said:


> Why do you think you need to toss 8 and bait?


I give up after 10oz tung won't hold but I use 8 often enough for bait.


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

Tica for a light heaver easy to learn on or BPS ocean master for a real workhorse. Both these can be had for around 125-150 leaving you in better shape for a CPS a little later.

Mastrbaitr...As to why 8 and bait, cause thats what it takes to successfully fish for Big drum at the OBX


----------



## SurfNbait (Mar 17, 2015)

I guess the feeling of needing the weight just comes from fishing there a few times and having a wind in my face in November and waves beating the line down having the weight slowly work it's was back to shore from the beating it's taken. But I don't claim to be an expert. Maybe I am not using the right combo. I felt distance was my issue with my spinner setups. Maybe it wouldn't matter if I got the distance with less weight to get past the break ?


----------



## dawgfsh (Mar 1, 2005)

The further out you are the more pull on your line from the current, so more weight is needed to hold or at least slow the drift.


----------



## Mastrbaitr (May 7, 2014)

Sputnik sinker?


----------



## jef400dread (Aug 15, 2009)

Bass Pro shops sells an Offshore Angler Ocean Master Surf Rods - Casting rod that is 12' and is rated for 6-12oz. It was my first conventional "big game" surf rod. I had a Penn Mag 525 on it, and sold it in the market place here. 
I demo'd it at a soccer field to the guy that bought it. Only had a 6oz sinker with me, but I let it fly. We walked off about 125 yards. It is a very stout rod, and worth every bit of the $170 it costs new. 
Start there, practice a LOT. Once you've saved up for a CPS rod, your technique may be able to take advantage of the difference in rods.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

What's a cps rod? Everyone is recommending anew ocean master that used to make a cps. (Cape point special) are you all referencing Tommy's rods which are ccp? If not please enlighten as I must have just woke from winter and missed a new line of rods.


----------



## SurfNbait (Mar 17, 2015)

The CPS rod I am talking about is a CCP-CPS rod. CPS = Cast Pro Series


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Carolina cast pro is what you need. You by a cheaper rod now just to replace it later. Been there done that


----------



## PGHSteelworker (Nov 3, 2012)

I have to agree with bronzbck1. I own three cape point specials and like them but picked up a Cast Pro rod a couple years ago from Green Top at a real good price and really like how the Farmer rod felt and worked in the surf that I have added two more of his rods to my collection and the cape points mostly stay on the truck now. If you're serious about fishing you won't be disappointed with the Cast Pro rods.


----------



## PandaBearJeff (Aug 19, 2013)

jef400dread said:


> Bass Pro shops sells an Offshore Angler Ocean Master Surf Rods - Casting rod that is 12' and is rated for 6-12oz. It was my first conventional "big game" surf rod. I had a Penn Mag 525 on it, and sold it in the market place here.
> I demo'd it at a soccer field to the guy that bought it. Only had a 6oz sinker with me, but I let it fly. We walked off about 125 yards. It is a very stout rod, and worth every bit of the $170 it costs new.
> Start there, practice a LOT. Once you've saved up for a CPS rod, your technique may be able to take advantage of the difference in rods.


Yea, sold it to me


----------



## Vinnx (Nov 11, 2012)

SurfNbait said:


> Guys,
> 
> Great forum and I have been reading and reading. I think for my budget and first conventional surf reel I am going to go with the Penn Squall 15. I am looking to get a rod to match to the reel. I really like the looks of the CPS rods the how they cast but its just not in my budget this spring. I searched and looked at a lot of old post and am overwhelmed. I think from the surf I need to be tossing 8oz plus bait. What is a rod that will be a great caster with out breaking the bank.
> 
> ...


Dunno if u already bought a rod yet, but take a look at the Star Rods Paraflex Surf series. I have a 11 ft 3-8 oz model and its pretty awesome. Its very light and very sensitive, more sensitive compared my smaller stellar surf 9ft. So it allows you properly bring in smaller fish and it pack enough backbone to pull in a 4 ft shark with ease. Lifetime warranty tol.


----------



## DANtheJDMan (Aug 29, 2012)

Vinnx said:


> Dunno if u already bought a rod yet, but take a look at the Star Rods Paraflex Surf series. I have a 11 ft 3-8 oz model and its pretty awesome. Its very light and very sensitive, more sensitive compared my smaller stellar surf 9ft. So it allows you properly bring in smaller fish and it pack enough backbone to pull in a 4 ft shark with ease. Lifetime warranty tol.


I have the 12 ft Star Stellar Surf and I love it. 

Its rated at 4-12 and I have thrown 10 before and it feels good.

I have a 656 Shuttle on it and it will really throw a drum rig.

They cost $190 new.

The Breakaway HDX is only about $210


----------



## buster (Nov 16, 2006)

Just remember ..you get what you pay for.Alot of guys spend the xtra for a custom rod to have what they want and to be comfortable, not to settle and wish they went the other direction.If your going to be a diehard,invest.If your the occasional fisherman then you can be happy with a lesser quality set up.I wouldnt use anything but custom for the surf because my set up is built for me.Tossing artificials day and night you want comfort ,light weight and good castability.If your gonna toss bait,take what these guys say a make a decision.Any set up can catch fish.


----------



## afout07 (Jan 29, 2014)

DANtheJDMan said:


> I have the 12 ft Star Stellar Surf and I love it.
> 
> Its rated at 4-12 and I have thrown 10 before and it feels good.
> 
> ...


I'll second that. Star stellar is a great rod for the money. I'm not an expert at surf casting or surf rods, but I think I like it better than the rainshadow 1509 I threw a couple weeks ago. Tica is another good rod for a budget. Before you buy something new, I'd look around the market place here or check local pawn shops and tackle shops for used rods. I've bought a couple used rods and reels there were like new for almost nothing. I wouldn't go with a more expensive higher end rod until you start really getting into the sport.


----------



## surffshr (Dec 8, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> Carolina cast pro is what you need. You by a cheaper rod now just to replace it later. Been there done that [/QUOT
> 
> I agree, they fit the Hatteras type of fishing perfectly.


----------

